# Claire Laura Ivie - December 19th, 2008 **With Pictures**



## Tiff

Okay, here it goes as best as I can remember:

We got to the hospital for our appointment at 7:30am. We immediately were hooked up to the Non Stress Test machine to make sure everything with the baby was fine. At about 8:20am, my OB came in to put in the first dose of gel to help induce labour. I was still 1cm dialated, and my cervix was still high and thick. They said to see how I reacted to the first dose of gel, and go from there.

About 20 mins later, I started cramping like crazy. It really, really hurt. The pain was mainly in my back, making it next to impossible to sit down. I couldn't even sit down to go to the bathroom, it'd bring on agonizing pain. We tried walking laps around the birthing unit, but that didn't help either. I couldn't sit, I couldn't stand, I couldn't walk, I couldn't lay down... it was awful. Finally I laid down in bed with some heat packs to help.

At about 12pm, my OB came back to assess me. I had progessed to 3cm dialted, so he went ahead and broke my waters. I didn't feel that, but once my waters went the contractions came on in full force. I was in totally agony. Honestly, kudos to people who do it without pain relief, because holy hell... I couldn't cope at all. Every time the nurses touched me it'd seem to bring on another contraction. Finally 20 mins later the guy came to do my epidural. I felt like he was taking forever, and at one point I mentioned that I didn't care if he paralyzed me, just to get it in, and get it in *NOW*.

Once the epi was in, the difference was like night and day. Before it, I couldn't talk to anyone as it forced me to be in reality and realize how much pain I was in. I'd just try and breathe through the contractions and stay focused and whatnot. After the epi I could talk, laugh and smile and feel human again. I wouldn't hesitate to get it again in a heartbeat. I was feeling more comfortable at about 1:30pm or so, and the nurses said it was pretty much a waiting game now and that they'd check me again at about 4pm. 

At about 2pm they did an internal as I had a recent grad in the room (she was amazing!) and the nurse was showing her how to feel for effacement of the cervix. They were pretty shocked to see that I had progressed to almost 8cm dialted in the course of the 2 hours since the epi. So 5cm in 2 hours. They told us to start calling family members to come to the hospital as they didn't expect it to be long before I delievered. At 3:40pm I told the nurse that I was getting an urge to bear down, so she checked me and sure enough I was fully dialted. 

At 4pm I started pushing, but didn't know if I was doing it right as I couldn't feel anything from the epi. I didn't realize how strenuous it is to push, it really wiped me out between contractions. I couldn't really feel the contraction, just a tightening that built up and then the urge to bear down. 45 mins later she was almost fully in the birth canal so my nurse buzzed my OB to come in. He got there at 4:50pm, and I started pushing again. Everyone kept telling me to open my eyes, I didn't want to as I was concentrating on having effective pushes. Finally P was like "OPEN YOUR EYES!!!" and sure enough her head was already out and I was able to watch the rest of her come out. It's surreal!

At 5pm on the nose Claire Laura Ivie Lawson was born, weighing 7lbs, 9oz. Daddy cut the cord while she was on me, and then they brought her to the warming machine to do her tests. I didn't even feel the placenta coming out. I did tear a bit, so I had some stiches... but they didn't need to use forceps or a vacuum extractor, so that was good. 

I can't believe how much I love my little girl! I've heard other people say it before, but truly she's my heart outside of my body. I love her SO much!!!

Here's some pics:
 



Attached Files:







claire1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 172









claire2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 218









claire3.JPG
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 153









claire4.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 132


----------



## baboo

congratulations! Shes beautiful!
xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!! shes lovely xxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Tyff! She's beautiful!


----------



## nessajane

congratulations tyff!! she lovely x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww Congrats :) She is beautiful :)


----------



## clairebear

shes beautiful congrats hun x x


----------



## redberry3

oooooh honey!!! she is gorgeous!!

You did such a fantastic job and I am so happy for you and P. 

:cry: "heart outside my body"....that one got me!!!

Love you!!!!! xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

she is gorgeous, congratulations :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations shes so pretty. The first pic is so sweet. x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :)


----------



## emma_27

congrats :)


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done darling, shes beautiful x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun, shes gorgeous xx


----------



## itzybitzy

she is beautiful! Congrats :)


----------



## claralouise

awww tyff shes a darling love the pics xx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!
She's lovely!
xx


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes beautiful x


----------



## Frankie

shes beautiful love the picture where you look so so happy!!!

congrats xx


----------



## Plumfairy

What a little sweetheart! Shes totally gorgeous! ;) x x x


----------



## Lucy&Pard

what lovely pictures congratulations! You look so happy!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations! 
She is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## massacubano

congrats Tyff! :)


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats :) What a cute pieeeeeeeeee! LOL I love the pic of her all swaddled up in her blankie!


----------



## danapeter36

Wow she is stunning! xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations hun she's gorgeous :hugs:

Isnt it just the most amazing thing ever :cloud9:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## CamoQueen

Thank you for sharing your story and the gorgeous pics! I loved my epidural too, lol.


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris77

Aww! She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## happy&healthy

You look so radiant in your pics. Congrats!


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations Tyff she is beautiful

well done

Lou
xxx


----------



## loopylew

she's gorgeous hun, well done!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Gabrielle

What a beautful bundle of joy! She's beauiful. Congrats and enjoy your christmas with your new joy! What an amazing gift!:)


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats hun! She is gorgeous!! Hope you are enjoying motherhood and recovering quickly!!


----------



## Hayley83

she is so cute congratulations


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations
Have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Poloma

Massive Congratulations Hun!!!
She is Gorgeous
Well Done You xXx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Good story, Tyff. :)
Claire is lovely - huge congrats!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aww look at her. She's beautiful.

Congratulations :D x


----------



## bambikate

congrats honey she is absolutely gorgeous xxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations hun

:pink:


----------



## elm

Sorry I've only just read this! Congratulations again, she's so beautiful! Thank you for sharing your story :hugs: 
x
xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!


----------



## PeanutBean

She's so lovely! Congratulations!


----------

